# Channellock warranty process



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried to claim a warranty replacement on a Channellock product? Over the weekend my Channellock 317 needlenose broke at the tip while I was retrieving a slug from a knockout punch. Honestly I hadn't even applied pressure or anything when the tip snapped off on one side. I just wanted to grab the edge of the slug to wiggle it out but almost as soon as I managed to get a grip the tip broke off like the end of a toothpick. 

So considering I only got these almost exactly two years ago, and haven't done anything too crazy with them other than bend wires and land grounds in boxes, I am pretty pissed. That's something I expect from homeowner grade garbage, not a professional tool I paid good money for. Fiercely made in USA, seems more like fiercely made out of recycled drywall screws and frying pans. 

Now I'm looking at their website's warranty section and it says I have to pay postage to mail it to them in Pennsylvania, so they can inspect, decide, and then mail me back an equally crappy replacement *if* they deem appropriate? F*ck that. It's *their* fault the tool that broke from *their* crappy manufacturing. I shouldn't have to put a penny towards *their* problem just so I can be told "gee you must have abused it". 



> All CHANNELLOCK pliers, wrenches, and drivers are warranted for material and/or workmanship. Tools are not warranted against abuse or wear from faithful service.


2 years of unexceptional use is not "faithful service". I originally bought them to replace my Gray needles, which themselves broke the same way within a few months of buying, with even less use. Gray did, however, gave me a replacement without asking any questions when I went back to the supplier I got them from and told them my situation. 30 seconds later, I got a brand new pair. I was saving them until the Channels either broke or got lost - didn't expect it would be so quick though. 

Klein is expensive and questionable, Ideal is made from Channellock tooling, Greenlee is made in China....so if and when the Grays go, I guess I'm going for Knipex.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i sense anger in you


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Keen observation there.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

hahahaha...i feel ya. i have a pair. had them for a long time and used them rarely but still good. i cant be channellock broke..always done good by me, strange. but maybe a pair of knipex. that'd be my next pair. included into the next customers job of course. no reason i should have to pay for tools


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Essentially everything I buy, I assume no warranty.

Even if I found the time to deal with it, I certainly wouldn't be able to find the patience.....


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Try bringing them to Canadian Tire, they or any large retailer sometimes just swap stuff out like that then stiff the manufacturer. The manufacturer takes it because they dont want to lose the retailer. 

Also, I dont know I would consider Channel lock as "professional grade", I do have some Channel lock tools; crimpers, water pump pliers but only use them occasionally. I like my Knipex needlenoses.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

is it cold out there yet?
take them back to can tire. there dum.
ask for cash, go buy a real pair .lol


Vintage Sounds said:


> Has anyone tried to claim a warranty replacement on a Channellock product? Over the weekend my Channellock 317 needlenose broke at the tip while I was retrieving a slug from a knockout punch. Honestly I hadn't even applied pressure or anything when the tip snapped off on one side. I just wanted to grab the edge of the slug to wiggle it out but almost as soon as I managed to get a grip the tip broke off like the end of a toothpick.
> 
> So considering I only got these almost exactly two years ago, and haven't done anything too crazy with them other than bend wires and land grounds in boxes, I am pretty pissed. That's something I expect from homeowner grade garbage, not a professional tool I paid good money for. Fiercely made in USA, seems more like fiercely made out of recycled drywall screws and frying pans.
> 
> ...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein is expensive and questionable, Ideal is made from Channellock tooling, Greenlee is made in China....so if and when the Grays go, I guess I'm going for *Knipex*.[/QUOTE]

...made in Germany?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> ...Fiercely made in USA, seems more like fiercely made out of recycled drywall screws and frying pans....


 I'm sorry the tools suck, but that was pretty funny. :lol:

I need a new pair of long 45° needle nose. You're making me think twice about Channellock. I love Knipex, but I don't know if I'm in a $50 needle-nose kinda mood....

-John


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have broken tips off of a few channellock tools. And although Kleins tool finishing sometimes is pretty sloppy I have never broken a pair of Kleins and I have abused more than one pair. Knipex makes some strong tools with good steel but they just don't seem to "fit" North American electrical work IMO.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

yep. klein was the best, knipex seem to be better


360max said:


> Klein is expensive and questionable, Ideal is made from Channellock tooling, Greenlee is made in China....so if and when the Grays go, I guess I'm going for *Knipex*.


...made in Germany?[/quote]


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

klein dogs seem to be made of harder steel. never broke a pair yet.
but they have leg. got rip of lots. they alway seem to go missing! 




cdnelectrician said:


> I have broken tips off of a few channellock tools. And although Kleins tool finishing sometimes is pretty sloppy I have never broken a pair of Kleins and I have abused more than one pair. Knipex makes some strong tools with good steel but they just don't seem to "fit" North American electrical work IMO.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't know channel lock was professional grade. I always thought of them as similar to Stanley.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Funny, I had a pair of Channellocks fail, once .... all I did was take it to the local Channellock vendor and swap them for a good pair. The retailer passed them back up the chain - or, maybe, just got a credit from Channellock. No hassle at all.:no:

I'll contrast that with Klein, who wanted their guy to inspect them first.

Or with Milwaukee, who simply asserted that their stuff was perfect, that I must have abused it


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

2 years isn't a bad run for a pair of pliers on the cheaper side.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Channellocks are professional grade. Otherwise, every slip-joint pliers in the world wouldn't be generically called "Channellocks".

I think what you got there is a bad set. I have had it happen to the best tools. I had the handle break smooth off a pair of Klein linesman pliers, and the tip break off Knipex *****. Chalk it up to "sh!t happens", even on the best stuff.


----------

